# Jetting of a Weber 32/36 DGAV



## Grego02 (Feb 22, 2004)

I've got a 32/36 DGAV weber carb that i'd like to fit to my 1800 8V golf.
Does anyone know what size jets i should be running with this setup (the motor is standard)?
I just want a rough guide so that it will be driveable till i have the time to take it in to get properly tuned.
Thanks


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Jetting of a Weber 32/36 DGAV (Grego02)*

There is a general set of jettings used for Rabbits, which is a .60 for the primary idle. You could google around and find what the kits use for the mains and air correction.
You could try a .55 or .60 and that would be fine for most of your driving which is 80 percent on the idle jet anyway (under 2800-3000rpms), until you get around to tuning the rest of it.
I have never read much on how to set the secondary idle, but they seem to traditionally be one or two jet size smaller than the primary idle. For example, if you get a .60 primary idle, then use a .55 secondary idle.
After much experimentation, I settled on a .50 primary idle jet, which is lean. I have a 1.7L. My secondary is .50, also, and seems to respond quite well, so well that it might surprise the FI boys a little when I kick open the hatch.
I can get 35mpg at 65mph on gently rolling interstate with my total setup and at that speed am still likely running on the idle jet, because with the tall gear in my 4 speed transmission, I am only running 2668 rpm at 65mph.
The best way to really get the idle jetting like you want it is to start high and go leaner, and drive the car a while on each jet to get the feel for how it drives. Being able to recognize the condition of excessive leaness where the car will "surge" is invaluable.
The Weber instructions for "lean-best" tuning will put you very close to where you want to be.


_Modified by chickenfriend at 7:55 AM 7-17-2006_


----------



## Grego02 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Jetting of a Weber 32/36 DGAV (chickenfriend)*

thanks alot!
i'll give it a try. i just need the car to be driveable till i can get it to the tuners... so you reckon if i have the idle setup properly it'll be driveable at low rpm?
anyone else?


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Jetting of a Weber 32/36 DGAV (Grego02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grego02* »_
i'll give it a try. i just need the car to be driveable till i can get it to the tuners... so you reckon if i have the idle setup properly it'll be driveable at low rpm?

I think so. If you are lucky, what the main is is already jetted with will work, or you could just use the standard Rabbit main sizes on faith. 
When you get your carb, it would be good to write down all your jet sizes (idle, main, air, both primary and secondary), and you will have to take the top off to get to the mains. The size is stamped on the tops of the jets. You can check the float bowl setting when you have the lid off, as well.
When you get your rpms up to where the main starts to take over, and you get a lag or hesitation in smooth acceleration, the overlap region is too lean and you should try increasing the size of the main jet (provided that you have first selected the proper idle jet first).


_Modified by chickenfriend at 8:01 AM 7-17-2006_


----------



## Grego02 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Jetting of a Weber 32/36 DGAV (chickenfriend)*

the jet sizes are as follows: idle - .45 & .50
main - 135 & 140
are those more less the right size (i have no idea what size they should be).
i'm not gonna jet it myself... the tuner will do that.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Jetting of a Weber 32/36 DGAV (Grego02)*

Probably pretty close. See how it goes.


----------



## Grego02 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Jetting of a Weber 32/36 DGAV (chickenfriend)*

do you know what size jets you are running?


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Jetting of a Weber 32/36 DGAV (Grego02)*

Except for my leaner idle jet, I am running the standardized jetting for the VW rabbit. 
I can't recall the numbers off-hand, but you could find them on the internet on one of those California Weber carb sites with the kit packages.


----------

